# Halco 130???



## snaperbob (Jul 9, 2013)

Does anyone use these lures for YFT,,If so what color and size is best,,,Thanks


----------



## lite-liner (Mar 15, 2005)

absolutely!

pilchard seems to be most productive
change the hooks n split rings. I use Owner 1/O st-66.

this is after 9 fish to 90# on 1 trip last year


they troll good too


----------



## JKD (May 30, 2009)

Does anybody replace with single hooks? I can't stand treble hooks.


----------



## nook (Mar 5, 2015)

JKD said:


> Does anybody replace with single hooks? I can't stand treble hooks.


same here , I'm for single hooks all the way . Cant tell on those halco max 130 ,,have not dish em yet


----------



## Gap (Jun 4, 2004)

I was looking at these on the charkbait site and they sell a hook right below them, a vmc inline, that is designed to replace trebles on these and on poppers. They say a 5/0 in front and a 6/0 in back for a halco 130. Will be giving that a try...
http://charkbait.com/cs/csc-Halco.htm


----------



## lite-liner (Mar 15, 2005)

if you look in my pic, I experimented with a single in the rear, point up.
(it was a sargeant decoy 7/O, inline eye)

I started dropping fish that were hooked on the back hook only.
also, I was unable to get the same action from the lure unless I retreived it
faster
I have decided to stay w/ 2 trebles


----------



## fathom lures (Jan 27, 2007)

the least expensive, most effective tuna lure available.


----------



## Capt Buff (Aug 27, 2011)

*Halcos for Black Fin*

Just wondering if the Halcos are effective for catching black fin on the troll or around shrimp boats? Also, any other favorite colors for YFT or BFT?


----------



## awesum (May 31, 2006)

fathom lures said:


> the least expensive, most effective tuna lure available.


Dang it Steve .... now the price will double. hwell:


----------



## t-astragal (Dec 14, 2011)

I caught wahoo bkft yft and cudas this month on them. Everything likes them. Color doesn't matter to the fish so pick your favorite. I like the yellowfin pattern. 


Steve


----------



## TracyM (Apr 28, 2015)

Guys,

This lure was deadly last season for us on all the yellowfin we had in Socal.....I am sure they would clean up on blackfin as well...We also single hook rig them with the new Owner Zowire 3x single's for added strength on larger fish...

Halco Max 130's at Meltontackle.com


----------



## Blueshoes (Jan 24, 2013)

heres a question...

aside from chunking/ live baiting, would yall rather spend your time throwing the 130 or using the frenzy flying fish? 

For YFT that is


----------



## t-astragal (Dec 14, 2011)

Blueshoes said:


> heres a question...
> 
> aside from chunking/ live baiting, would yall rather spend your time throwing the 130 or using the frenzy flying fish?
> 
> For YFT that is


I'd rather toss poppers or swim baits like the Halco 130 than any other type of fishing. I like to stay active or I'll get sleepy. From 2am to 6am it's tough to stay alert. Casting helps.

Steve


----------



## TracyM (Apr 28, 2015)

The Max 130 is really a trolling lure and get's down deep because of the shape of the lure...Not going to work well as a popper...For that look at the Roosta Popper's from Halco..and I would rather be trolling this lure, covering ground than live baiting unless I knew the tuna were there...nice to stay active...Sometimes they just dont want live bait but the trolled lure get's em..


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Do y'all troll them only? Or, can you cast and retrieve? If so, what kind of a rod do:you suggest(popper or jiggin)?


----------



## bjd76 (Jan 12, 2008)

spurgersalty said:


> Do y'all troll them only? Or, can you cast and retrieve? If so, what kind of a rod do:you suggest(popper or jiggin)?


 They work well either way. I cast more than troll with them.


----------



## Blueshoes (Jan 24, 2013)

Bruce, sorry I havent called you, been stuck out on the boat for a while now. Seen a few marlin, yft, 2 whale sharks.... freakin ready to be able to fish!

On the halco, does any one way of retrieving have a consistent good result?


----------



## justindfish (Aug 12, 2005)

spurgersalty said:


> Do y'all troll them only? Or, can you cast and retrieve? If so, what kind of a rod do:you suggest(popper or jiggin)?


Use your tuna sniper to cast them.


----------



## Grescobia (Sep 10, 2004)

*halco and frenzy*

I would not leave home without either one.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Grescobia said:


> I would not leave home without either one.


Jigging and popping rod?
Some charters limit the setups that can be brought, thus the need to question which would work better.


----------



## justindfish (Aug 12, 2005)

Popping


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

spurgersalty said:


> Jigging and popping rod?
> Some charters limit the setups that can be brought, thus the need to question which would work better.


Jason,
Look at his post title. He was referring to Halco and Frenzy baits.


----------



## TracyM (Apr 28, 2015)

Guys,

Here are the Halco's with the single hook/Tuna Upgrade...We use the Owner split rings and the 3x Zo-wire inline hooks...much better on the bigger tuna...

Halco Max 130's at Meltontackle.com


----------



## nook (Mar 5, 2015)

perfect set up


----------



## Day0ne (Jan 14, 2006)

TracyM said:


> Guys,
> 
> Here are the Halco's with the single hook/Tuna Upgrade...We use the Owner split rings and the 3x Zo-wire inline hooks...much better on the bigger tuna...
> 
> Halco Max 130's at Meltontackle.com


What size split ring and what size hook?


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

TracyM,


Looks like you are using 300ish mono, chafe spring, and crimp?

How long are your leaders? Any failures with this set up?


----------



## Blueshoes (Jan 24, 2013)

heres some more questions:

im guessing its not but I would have thought that thickness of mono would have been too much? 

I have noticed the single hooks on lures being inline, why are they not offset? 

EXCELLENT picture by the way, I appreciate that


----------



## fathom lures (Jan 27, 2007)

*casting setup*

this is my casting setup. 100# yozuri pink casting windon crimped to delrin ring, owner #8 split ring to lure for quick change with split ring pliers.
owner 2/0 st66 trebles. note the bite pattern is on the forward belly of the lure. this is typical of swimbaits. 90 % of hookups are on the belly hook.
the single rear hook just doesn't swim as good as the treble.

I believe Tracy's setup is for trolling.


----------



## Blueshoes (Jan 24, 2013)

Another great post, muchly appreciated. 

Also, a few weeks ago I bought 4 off of meltons before this thread was started. They have two models, one that is 14$ and one that is 24$, is the 24$ model a thru wire construction? I cant seem to find that information anywhere and is it needed for the typical 40-80 pounders here in the gulf?


----------



## fathom lures (Jan 27, 2007)

Blueshoes said:


> Another great post, muchly appreciated.
> 
> Also, a few weeks ago I bought 4 off of meltons before this thread was started. They have two models, one that is 14$ and one that is 24$, is the 24$ model a thru wire construction? I cant seem to find that information anywhere and is it needed for the typical 40-80 pounders here in the gulf?


the $24 one is rigged with leader. all are thru wired. if you rig for 40-80 lb fish you won't be ready for mr. big.


----------



## Blueshoes (Jan 24, 2013)

Im still just looking to get on the board with my first YF and ive read stories where guys werent getting hits with say 100 lb flouro so they had to go all the way down to 60 or 40 before they started getting hits. I have no problem going overkill on things but I just dont want to compromise bites because things are too visible. Still learning of course.


----------



## t-astragal (Dec 14, 2011)

Blueshoes said:


> Im still just looking to get on the board with my first YF and ive read stories where guys werent getting hits with say 100 lb flouro so they had to go all the way down to 60 or 40 before they started getting hits. I have no problem going overkill on things but I just dont want to compromise bites because things are too visible. Still learning of course.


Most Texas tuna are caught at night. I really don't see a need for light leader at night. 60-80 should be quite fine. I fish 80, my buddy fishes 60. He catches more than me, but I think it's because he's more hardcore. Poppers, jigs, swim baits are reaction baits. Think about it. They don't look much like fish to me. If the stupid bait that in some cases looks more like an adult toy than a live bait can catch a tuna, how can the leader be a factor?

Steve


----------



## fathom lures (Jan 27, 2007)

Blueshoes said:


> Im still just looking to get on the board with my first YF and ive read stories where guys werent getting hits with say 100 lb flouro so they had to go all the way down to 60 or 40 before they started getting hits. I have no problem going overkill on things but I just dont want to compromise bites because things are too visible. Still learning of course.


in a finicky bite it may be necessary to drop leader size. most of the nightime casting is at busting fish or anticipating where a flying fish is going to land and cast on it. when the bite turns on leader size is not a problem. if you see tuna following your swimbait right up to the boat and not taking drop down to 60.


----------



## nook (Mar 5, 2015)

If most of the yft bite happens at night time how comes fish can see the leader ? I'm assuming you're using flouro.
I think there is a lot of misconception on this topic of what leader for yft.


----------



## Blueshoes (Jan 24, 2013)

So those of you with experience, with reaction type baits does it matter if you use a swivel or connections or does the mono/flouro still need to be spliced? Reason being we could have different set ups ready to go and a quick palomar knot and youre good to go. I just dont want to be sitting there messing with different knots when I need to be fishing in the heat of the moment. 

Thanks for all the advice by the way


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

most leader discussions are for slow bite (chunking and live) fishing. with reactionary bites, my guess, the line in front of the bait will create a ripple visible or can be felt by the fish. thus a shorter, smaller leader may benefit.

quick change, loop to loop leaders


----------



## nook (Mar 5, 2015)

tngbmt said:


> most leader discussions are for slow bite (chunking and live) fishing. with reactionary bites, my guess, the line in front of the bait will create a ripple visible or can be felt by the fish. thus a shorter, smaller leader may benefit.
> 
> quick change, loop to loop leaders


Agree. It's doesn't really matter leader lb when using reaction baits.


----------



## Blueshoes (Jan 24, 2013)

Im not familiar to using loop to loop connections, any particular kind I need to look into? Also, preferred length for running the halco 130 or poppers?


----------



## awesum (May 31, 2006)

Blueshoes said:


> Im not familiar to using loop to loop connections, any particular kind I need to look into? Also, preferred length for running the halco 130 or poppers?


You could be overthinking this. I've had good luck with Halco 130s and all I do is tie on a length of 60# fluoro just short/long enough to not have to bring it up into the rod tip. .... using a knot I like to tie and have confidence in.

Many of my friends use 80#. I use 60 because I can tie it better.

If you want to learn loop to loop connections and other knots for leader to line then youtube is loaded with them. Select one you can tie well and use it to see if it's going to serve your purpose. Many of us learned through trial and error.


----------



## lite-liner (Mar 15, 2005)

Blueshoes said:


> Im not familiar to using loop to loop connections, any particular kind I need to look into? Also, preferred length for running the halco 130 or poppers?


bhptackle.com

this guy will make you whatever you need, & is VERY knowledgeable.
1st phone call count on 30 mins, he'll answer every question.

I use the Casting wind-on, (25') made up with 60,80, & 100# seaguar clear flouro. others prefer pink, others smoke.
some like mono, some like knots. all comes down to confidence & preference
based on my experience, Loop-2-loop gets you back in the game faster in a casting situation.
one thing to remember- attach a suitable solid ring to the tow ring on the lure, adds action, decreases terminal knot failure.
last trip I was using a basic palomar or 4-wrap improved clinch, but 
now that I see Fathom's use of the grommet-ring & a crimp, I think I like that better. probably gonna go that way next time out.


----------



## meaux fishing (Feb 6, 2010)

I use a uni knot when attaching poppers and jigs, uni to uni for attaching leaders and palomar for almost everything else. Like others said thats what I can tie fast and have cofidence in.


----------



## TracyM (Apr 28, 2015)

*Max 130 Rigging*



JFolm said:


> TracyM,
> 
> Looks like you are using 300ish mono, chafe spring, and crimp?
> 
> How long are your leaders? Any failures with this set up?


Sorry for the delay in replying..been out of town...When we tuna rig the Max 130 (TR)...The TR rigged lures are rigged with Single Owner 3x hooks, notice the eye is inline with the hook...lure tracks really well with this...We then use upgraded owner split rings, (#7) and 6ft. of 130lb. leader....built for bigger fish where trebles wont work..

Have not had any failures....

Tracy


----------

